
Sweden’s coronavirus experiment has well and truly failed - headalgorithm
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/sweden-coronavirus-herd-immunity
======
belorn
The article jumps between national and regional without distinction and for
someone living in Sweden, it makes it quite incoherent. The restrictions of
limiting shopping centers, schools and playgrounds has all been national,
while the majority of deaths has been in the care homes of the elderly, most
located around Stockholm region. Areas outside of Stockholm looks very
different and in some places where they set up dedicated covid-19 health
centers they now have no patients. There are even whole regions with single
digit deaths since the start of the pandemic.

There is multiple theories for this, and none are around the lack of lock-down
restrictions in shopping centers, schools and playgrounds. The primary focus
is on the centralization and staffing problem in elderly care, where a person
spend as little as a 10-15 minutes per elderly only to go to the next one
without given time between to follow proper cleaning procedures and for a long
time without access to safety equipment. For the Stockholm region we also have
the only subway that exist in Sweden, which is heavily used by people working
in health care and elderly care. Stockholm night culture has also been blamed
a bit.

When people started to die in the elderly care the reaction was sadly minor.
People just seemed to expect the workers to do better. The public health
agency have also admitted that this was their reaction as well, and had
expected that people working in elderly care should had done better given the
recommendation to follow cleaning procedures and using safety equipment. The
people working in elderly care basically said: what did you all expect when we
are not given time, people or equipment to do that.

------
seesawtron
I think the right question to ask is: Is Sweden any worse than its
neighbouring European countries by comparing to the exact time window when the
neighbouring countries were at their exponentially rising stride?

Comparing per capita death rate to its neighbours RIGHT NOW assumes that the
virus progression curve was the same in each country at its start, which is
flawed.

